# Is This The "real Deal"



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks a bit like a Strella but is it a real one









I have never seen a Poljot International one,just the original types and the reissue like Roy sold.



















Apologies if I'm being very thick here









MIKE


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im far from an authority on these things but I expect it is a 'homage' by PI to the Strella....


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

I was looking at these a while ago. It seems Poljot International chose to make a limited run of homages to the original Strela in 2003. Soon after, Poljot 'regular' decided to also make limited runs of homages.

The PI version _is_ probably more limited (the Poljot re-issues are in batches of 500 but I suspect they dont mind making more batches when they sell out







) but in the thread I started over here I was advised that the PI version isnt any more authentic than the Poljot re-issue: what with both using the 3133 (30min chrono) movement.

If the PI is cheaper than say Â£250 then I'd go for it, just cos of the Cyrillic - people might comment on the "weird" / Russian writing and you can brag its ex-KGB or something







. Otherwise, there's little difference from the ones Roy gets in.


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

As usual with Poljot International as opposed to Poljot, quality is better but you do have to pay for it. This model came out in 2000, before the recent re-issue by Poljot, and was released in both black and white dial variants. Poljot International limited editions are proper limited editions though, unlike Poljot. This model is now quite difficult to find I believe. I'd like one !

Regards,

Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

indeed - I very nearly bought one when they were current but though Â£450 was too much...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

nobby said:


> indeed - I very nearly bought one when they were current but though Â£450 was too much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's one currently on e-bay under the rather unassuming title of 'gents russian watch' I have put a bid on but hadn't realized it was a watch of any particular worth. You've got a bit over 12hrs to have a go!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen it Julian, and your still the high bidder, good luck!

A steal at that price, I hope no one else has noticed it! Perhaps you shouldn't have said anything?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Just seen it Julian, and your still the high bidder, good luck!
> 
> A steal at that price, I hope no one else has noticed it! Perhaps you shouldn't have said anything?
> 
> ...


There Goes my "bargain of the week"







but I had to ask in case it was some kind of "knock off"









Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

are we going to see a rlt mbrs bidding battle?







Good luck Mike and whoever else is going to bid, if these retailed at Â£450 I guess it'll go higher than the current Â£23.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Just seen it Julian, and your still the high bidder, good luck!
> 
> A steal at that price, I hope no one else has noticed it! Perhaps you shouldn't have said anything?
> 
> ...


After reading responses to the original posting realised the watch would be more appreciated by a real enthusiast - just spreading the word. On top of that I'm not sure how I'd ever use the functions the watch has.

Side Note - When I took a lowly Vostok to my local watchmender he dismissed it as a 'novelty watch' - hurtful or what?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Â£63 a bargain! Is srj110560 one of uor mbrs?

Julian what do watchmender know


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

OUT BID not by Julian either









Some one got bargain









Never mind plenty more fish in the sea









Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Side Note - When I took a lowly Vostok to my local watchmender he dismissed it as a 'novelty watch' - hurtful or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The man`s an idiot









Vostok`s are cool


----------

